# Táper o Tupper



## Alessia28

¡Hola a todos!
No sé lo que significa tuper. Dios mío ¿qué palabra es ésta?

Contexto: "Según los amigos, los caracoles. Cada vez que los hago tengo que comprarlos en cantidades industriales porque luego se vienen a casa con el tuper. Lo más difícil es coger el puntito para que queden buenos. El secreto es hacer una buena salsa"

Ah, y también ¿qué significa coger el puntito?

Gracias


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Igual ando equivocado (no te extrañe), pero para mí eso de *tuper *me suena a *tupper*, o sea, apócope de Tupperware (marca registrada).  
Un guiso está en su punto (ha cogido el puntito) cuando se ha cocinado hasta su estado ideal para el consumo (y placentera degustación); o sea, ni más ni menos tiempo. 
Un saludo (a ver qué piensan los demás de lo del *tuper*). 
N


----------



## Hidrocálida

totalmente de acuerdo con Namarne.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo. Los amigos, al saber que va a preparar caracoles, llegan con el Tupper, por lo que tiene que conmprar grandes cantidades.


----------



## krolaina

Y luego está el tema de la pronunciación... ¿tuper o taper?


----------



## Hidrocálida

krolaina said:


> Y luego está el tema de la pronunciación... ¿tuper o taper?


Hola:
Pues si de algo sirve,en México pronunciamos "toper"
saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá es tóper.


----------



## krolaina

¿Toper...Hidro, Toño? Ahora sí estoy descolocada! Por aquí tenemos /taper/, /tuper/ y, creo... /tuperguare/.


----------



## Namarne

krolaina said:


> y, creo... /tuperguare/.


Esa, esa, la de toda la vida.  
Yo pienso que si el autor ha escrito tuper sin acento, es que deja la posibilidad de pronunciarlo a la inglesa... Aunque entonces tendría que haber escrito tupper. Qué lío.  Porque para pronunciarlo /tuper/, falta el acento en la u.


----------



## Hidrocálida

krolaina said:


> ¿Toper...Hidro, Toño? Ahora sí estoy descolocada! Por aquí tenemos /taper/, /tuper/ y, creo... /tuperguare/.


Pues eso mismo, toper y topergüer.
Saludos


----------



## 3kt0r

Hasta hay gente que lo dice en diminutivo "topercito"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Así como lo pone Hidro lo decimos. Con acento en la primera sílaba. También topercito, como dice 3kt0r (¿Héctor?).


----------



## Aviador

krolaina said:


> ¿Toper...Hidro, Toño? Ahora sí estoy descolocada! Por aquí tenemos /taper/, /tuper/ y, creo... /tuperguare/.



Hola.

Creo que la diferencia entre la versión mexicana y la española de la pronunciación del término _tuper_ no castellanizado se debe a que en inglés la _u_ aquí tiene un sonido que no existe en español y es el que se representa en IPA como /ɘ/ y se llama schwa. Es un sonido que no es el de _a_ ni el de _o_ en castellano; es algo quizá intermedio, más o menos. Por eso, al pronunciarlo, lo hacemos según lo que sentimos más cercano al sonido original: _táper_ o _tóper_.

Saludos


----------



## 3kt0r

ToñoTorreón said:


> 3kt0r (¿Héctor?).



Correcto Paisano, soy nuevo por aquí. Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

por acá .tambien es Tóperguer...


----------



## chics

> Por aquí tenemos /taper/, /tuper/ y, creo... /tuperguare/.


Aquí también, aunque "táper" es la que gana. También hay "tapergüer" y "taperguarro"...
Cuando era pequeña eran fiambreras, de toda la vida. Luego recuerdo que empezamos a distinguir *carmañola* (del catalán, _carmanyola_, que significa _fiambrera_) para referirnos a las metálicas, que todavía alguien usaba al ir de excursión (pero para nada más), de la *fiambrera*, que eran las de plástico únicamente. Más tarde, incluso al decir _fiambrera_ empezó a salir siempre alguien que decía "no, pero de las de plástico: un táper".

Los de la marca taperguare estarán más que satisfechos...


----------



## roseruf

Vale, pues ya lo ha dicho Chics!! Que pedemos las fiambreras!! 
Si por esa vagancia innata al ser humano acabamos usando palabras extranjeras por no usar las nuestras (yo soy la primer que come de Tupper...) ¿no deberíamos usar la marca registrada? ¿No seria Tupper o Tupperware, igual que usamos colhogar o comemos chupa chups? Pregunto, vaya...
Roser


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:


> Cuando era pequeña eran fiambreras,


Deduzco Chics que eres muy joven .

Las fiambreras de toda la vida eran de otro material, no tenían este sistema de apertura y cierre y fue esta marca que inventó el concepto y el producto.
Como es una marca registrada con patente bloqueada para 30 años no fue hasta los años 70 que otras empresas pudieron copiar el modelo. De ahí que el "táper" como nombre por _fiambrera _perdurara, ya que se refrió a un producto muy específico durante casi una generación (no la tuya evidentemente).

Hasta luego


----------



## chics

Vaya, pues sí, nací en los 70 y supongo que para cuando hablaba ya cualquier marca podía hacer su fiambrera de plástico. Mi percepción es que primero fueron las fiambreras y luego los tápers, ¿quieres decir que en realidad la secuencia ha sido táper (o tuper) - fiambrera - táper otra vez? 

¿En España también? Lo digo porque en la época en que la patente estaba aún bloqueada, aquí había la dictadura y las palabras de origen extranjero no eran muy bienvenidas, creo; aunque tal vez en los últimos años se laxó la cosa.

Por cierto, el que sí es bienvenido al foro es 3kt0r.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Chics:

Yo también soy de tu década y me temo que el término fiambrera está en desuso desde hace mucho tiempo (al igual que "tartera"). Las fiambreras genuinas son de metal y, en mi opinión, no creo que sólo se trate de un cambio de nombre si no de un cambio de producto en general, es decir, que el táper desbancó completamente a las fiambreras en el mercado de los envases para alimentos.

Supongo que también ayudaría a la expansión del término las famosas reuniónes tapperware.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Bueno, yo no estaba en España en los años 70 pero supongo que si no tenías acceso a los "tápers" (recuerda que era un producto bastante caro y la manera muy especial de distribución: reuniones en casa del agente de venta alrededor de un café y pastelitos con demostración, con lo cual supongo que no estaba presente en todas las localidades) usabas las fiambreras de toda la vida: cajas de metal.
Así que primero fueron las fiambreras, después los _tápers_, y ahora me parece que _táper_ va perdiendo terreno frente a la fiambrera como nombre.

Pero no es sino una impresión. Espera las opiniones de los que recuerden estos tiempos.

Hasta luego


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá en Venezuela, pasa igual. Ya la gente no se refoere a los envases como tóper...me imagino por la gran variedad que se consigue en el mercado.
Ahora les dicen, envases, conservadores de alimentos...


----------



## abbaaccddc

Aviador said:


> Creo que la diferencia entre la versión mexicana y la española de la pronunciación del término _tuper_ no castellanizado se debe a que en inglés la _u_ aquí tiene un sonido que no existe en español y es el que se representa en IPA como /ɘ/ y se llama schwa. Es un sonido que no es el de _a_ ni el de _o_ en castellano; es algo quizá intermedio, más o menos. Por eso, al pronunciarlo, lo hacemos según lo que sentimos más cercano al sonido original: _táper_ o _tóper_.



Dos detalles, la schwa es /ə/, no /ɘ/. La vocal acentuada de tupper en inglés es /tʌpər/. Lo que pasa es que /ʌ/ normalmente va acentuado, y cuando no lo está suena /ə/.

Lo que dice Aviador es sistemático para este sonido. En México se escucha "o" cuando en Chile se escucha "a". Claro que normalmente "club" es /klub/ y no /klob/ ni /klab/.

Chile, Argentina, España: /kántri/ (country), /dáglas/ (Douglas), /sebenáp/ (7 Up), /oranchkrách/ (Orange Crush), /máder/ (mother), /brader/ (brother, pero en Chile cada vez se oye más /bróder/).

México, Venezuela: /kóntri/, /dóglas/, /sebenóp/, /oranchkroch/, /móder/, /bróder/.


----------



## eno2

*Nueva Pregunta
Hilos Unidos*​
Hola,

¿Tupper o táper?. Tupper de la marca tupperware. La gente en el supermercado dice tupper pero R.A.E dice táper (lo ha admitido finalmente) pero no da el plural  que sería tápers (como poster- posters) o  táperes o ' los taper'. Fundeu da:  táperes.
¿Que opinas sobre todo esto? Escuché en la radio alguien insistiendo en el uso (correcto, decía) de táper en vez de tupper, y de tápers. Es possible que haya  dicho 'táperes', pero lo entendí como: tápers.


*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, por lo menos, la gente dice táper y tapers como plural. En la prensa he visto escrito táperes.


----------



## Circunflejo

eno2 said:


> R.A.E dice táper (lo ha admitido finalmente) pero no da el plural



Lo dio en Twitter: táperes. Lea: RAE on Twitter.


----------



## eno2

Sí  lo encontré  en Internet después de abrir el hilo. ¿Pero porqué no está  en DLE?


----------



## gato radioso

Lo normal -en sentido de "lo habitual"- para nosotros es decir y escribir "tupper", de la misma forma que todos decimos "parking" y no "parquin".


----------



## Agró

eno2 said:


> ¿Qu*é* opinas sobre todo esto?


Esto opino:
fiambrera


----------



## gato radioso

La verdad es que la gente, al menos en España, dice indistintamente fiambrera o "el tupper", pero me parece a mí que tupper es más prevalente en el habla cotidiana (sobre todo porque fiambrera puede ser metálica y no está claro que sea un contenedor de plástico).
También se ha acogido el derivado "tuppersex", y no tenemos ningún equivalente autóctono (ni _"sexofiambrera_" ni nada que se le parezca)


----------



## Mariana Espino

Solo "tóper" y no conocía ni táper ni túper.


----------



## Ballenero

Mi madre dice:

_El táper.
Los tápers._


----------



## gato radioso

Pues fíjate, yo diría que escucho más frecuentemente _"los taper",_ sin forma plural, como si fuera un palabro aún no integrado fonéticamente del todo en el léxico habitual.


----------



## jorgema

Imagino que la gente en España dice "túper" y lo escribe "tupper". Por otro lado, táper (y tóper, que aparece con marca de mexicanismo) sí están en la versión en línea del Diccionario de la Academia.
tóper


----------



## eno2

Agró said:


> Esto opino:
> fiambrera


Ah OK, perfecto.




gato radioso said:


> fiambrera puede ser metálica y no está claro que sea un contenedor de plástico).


Ah OK, esto sería un argumento para no usarlo para contenedores de plástico. 


> "tuppersex", y no tenemos ningún equivalente autóctono (ni _"sexofiambrera_" ni nada que se le parezca)


 ¿Que es esto? 

¿Supongo que se refiere a condones? (preservativos)







​


----------



## Ballenero

gato radioso said:


> Pues fíjate, yo diría que escucho más frecuentemente _"los taper",_ sin forma plural, como si fuera un palabro aún no integrado fonéticamente del todo en el léxico habitual.



Tienes razón.

Los taper.


----------



## Circunflejo

eno2 said:


> Sí lo encontré en Internet después de abrir el hilo. ¿Pero porqué no está en DLE?



Porque las entradas del diccionario recogen solo la forma en singular de aquellos términos que tienen tanto singular como plural.


----------



## gato radioso

eno2 said:


> Ah OK, perfecto.
> 
> 
> Ah OK, esto sería un argumento para no usarlo para contenedores de plástico.
> ¿Que es esto?
> 
> ¿Supongo que se refiere a condones? (preservativos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


No, son reuniones de amigas donde se distribuyen artículos relacionados con lo que puedes imaginar.


----------



## eno2

Circunflejo said:


> Porque las entradas del diccionario recogen solo la forma en singular de aquellos términos que tienen tanto singular como plural.


Ah, gracias.


----------



## Janis Joplin

eno2 said:


> ¿Tupper o táper?. Tupper de la marca tupperware. La gente en el supermercado dice tupper pero R.A.E dice táper (lo ha admitido finalmente).



Estoy impresionada, con lo puristas y dados a castellanizar que son me asombra que no hubieran admitido túper en vez de táper.



Mariana Espino said:


> Solo "tóper" y no conocía ni táper ni túper.



¿De que parte de México eres? Fuera de la la frontera norte he escuchado con frecuencia, incluso en la televisión, que pronuncian la *u inglesa* como *o española *en donde suena como* a española *(o lo más parecido a ello), incluso a gente que ha aprendido inglés en escuelas.  Ej: Kent*o*cky, pick *o*p, Starb*o*cks, etc. No sé si los maestros que enseñan esa pronunciación vienen de alguna región específica de EUA  o qué.


----------



## Circunflejo

Janis Joplin said:


> Estoy impresionada, con lo puristas y dados a castellanizar que son me asombra que no hubieran admitido túper en vez de táper.



Aquí en España, seguramente haya quien diga túper pero creo que la mayoría de gente decimos táper. Ello explicaría la elección de la RAE.


----------



## RIU

Agró said:


> Esto opino:
> fiambrera



Mis dies...


----------



## oa2169

La verdad es que por estos lados no se usa ni tupper, ni táper. Más bien fiambrera, pero la más común es *coca*.

*Coca*
Recipiente utilizado en el hogar.


Ejemplo :
¡Tráigame la coca para sacar el agua del tanque! ¿Dónde esta la coca para llevar el almuerzo?


----------



## Amapolas

En la Argentina es "el tuper" y "los tuper" (será por influencia italiana que el plural no lo cambiamos, no sé). Pronunciado "táper".

Cuando yo era chica la marca no existía y la gente le decía una "vianda" y también una "fiambrera" como mencionó Agró.


----------



## Ballenero

Algunas curiosidades sobre la terminación -*er*.

Todas las palabras acabadas en -er que el idioma español toma de otros idiomas son  llanas en su acentuación, como táper.

En español, aparte de los verbos de la segunda conjugación, no hay muchas palabras que tengan esta terminación y en las pocas que hay (salvo alguna excepción) su acentuación es aguda:
-amanecer
-anochecer
-atardecer
-alfiler
-alquiler
-ayer
-bachiller

(Excepciones) terminación -er y acentuación llana:
-cadáver
-cáncer

Todas estas palabras para formar el plural siguen la norma habitual, es decir, como terminan en consonante, se les añade -_es.
_
Ahora bien, a las que me refería al principio, las palabras que vienen de otros idiomas y terminan en -er, la mayoría tienen el singular y el plural iguales:
-los táper
-los hámster
-los máster
-los pánzer

Excepto aquellas que se refieren a seres humanos, a las que para formar su plural, se les añade una -s, (desobedeciendo la regla del plural):
-los gánsters
-las strípers
-los brókers

Excepto:
-los chóferes
(¿será porque cumplen con todas las normas, las linguísticas y las de tráfico?).


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> Todas las palabras acabadas en -er que el idioma español toma de otros idiomas son llanas en su acentuación, como táper.



Dosier no es llana... y mánager, tampoco.



Ballenero said:


> Ahora bien, a las que me refería al principio, las palabras que vienen de otros idiomas y terminan en -er, la mayoría tienen el singular y el plural iguales:
> -los táper
> -los hámster
> -los máster



Según el DPD, los plurales de esos tres ejemplos serían, respectivamente, táperes, hámsteres y másteres. Lea: http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=Iwao8PGQ8D6QkHPn4i#1g



Ballenero said:


> Excepto aquellas que se refieren a seres humanos, a las que para formar su plural, se les añade una -s, (desobedeciendo la regla del plural):
> -los gánsters
> -las estrípers
> -los brókers



Según el DPD, deberían formar el plural añadiéndose -es. Lea el enlace que puse antes o busque cada uno de esos términos en el DPD.



Ballenero said:


> En español, aparte de los verbos de la segunda conjugación, no hay muchas palabras que tengan esta terminación y en las pocas que hay (salvo alguna excepción) su acentuación es aguda:
> -amanecer
> -anochecer
> -atardecer
> -alfiler
> -alquiler
> -ayer
> -bachiller



Simplemente indicar que solo has citado algunos ejemplos. Lo digo por si acaso alguien se piensa que solo hay esas palabras que terminen en -er. Por cierto, las tres primeras que citas pueden ser tanto verbos como sustantivos.



Ballenero said:


> (Excepciones) terminación -er y acentuación llana:
> -cadáver
> -cáncer



Al igual que en el caso anterior, solo son unos ejemplos. Hay más palabras terminadas en -er que no son agudas (sirvan de ejemplo cráter, carácter, éter y prócer).

Por cierto, también las hay de acentuación esdrújula. Sirva de ejemplo júpiter.


----------



## S.V.

Sale "No hay casos de _estríper_" en la _Ortografía _y me decepciono.  Por aquí también se pronuncia_ hámsters_,_ estrípers _y _tópergüers_.


----------



## Amapolas

Circunflejo said:


> Dosier no es llana... y mánager, tampoco.


Y por estos pagos, "chofer" es aguda y el plural "choferes" es grave.


----------



## Circunflejo

S.V. said:


> Sale "No hay casos de _estríper_" en la _Ortografía _y me decepciono.



Que citase el DPD no era casual...


----------



## gato radioso

Amapolas said:


> Y por estos pagos, "chofer" es aguda y el plural "choferes" es grave.


Curioso.
Por aquí sería al contrario, "chofer" es llana, alejándose del original.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En vista que el tema de este hilo ha sido ya suficientemente comentado y que algunos de los comentarios se alejan del tema, esta discusión queda cerrada.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus participaciones.


*Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

